# Anyone ordered from stealth hydroponics lately?



## smotpoker (May 13, 2009)

Made an order and haven't gotten a shipping order or anything from them... Is this the standard?


----------



## Real78 (May 16, 2009)

Did you e-mail them, or give them a call?


----------



## StoneyBud (May 16, 2009)

smotpoker said:
			
		

> Made an order and haven't gotten a shipping order or anything from them... Is this the standard?


Go onto their site and see if it's been shipped. They all have order tracking pages.

I make all of my own systems. It's limited only to your imagination that way.

Good luck to you!


----------



## smotpoker (May 21, 2009)

I wanted to order a pre-made deal my first time just because I like seeing the way things work in person but I would definitely make the next one.

Order came today.


----------



## redbone5 (May 21, 2009)

I have ordered from them three times, and the last two I had to call twice to get it shipped. Nice folks, perhaps too much bong time. Nonetheless I have found other sources because of this....the ladies will only wait so long for those lights.....


----------



## noaal (Jun 21, 2009)

I ordered about 100.00 from them and my order got all screwed up,I would not order from them again


----------



## Greenhead (Jun 23, 2009)

These guy's are honest, NOALL did they make it right? Why hit someone for a mistake, we all make them! I have.


----------



## brandylorton (May 17, 2012)

Well i was thinking to order some goods from them but since you guys do not look in favor of ordering them so anyone can explain bit more about them.


----------



## Locked (May 17, 2012)

I made the mistake of ordering from them right before I found MP....cheap overpriced crap. You can DIY a lot of the things they sell for much cheaper.


----------



## brandylorton (May 18, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I made the mistake of ordering from them right before I found MP....cheap overpriced crap. You can DIY a lot of the things they sell for much cheaper.


Oh thank you very much for your kind information. This is going to help me  alot in purchasing good from the right places and with perfect prices.Keep me updated with the correct prices if possible.


----------



## CasualGrower (May 19, 2012)

So....  What kind of system did ya order?   just to be nosey )


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 19, 2012)

No
T4


----------



## brandylorton (May 22, 2012)

NO i haven't ordered any of the system but i want to know eaxct and every details about the systems so that in future when i feel i know hydroponics then i can try to buy a system so for that time i am preparing.


----------

